# Katana'esc



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 3, 2017)

I have always wanted to have a well made, sharpened katana. Do any of you guys have the ability to make one? Have any of you made a sword that you have pictures of? This is more of a fact finding thing for me at the moment. I would want to figure out about what it would cost and provide SWMBO with all of my reasons that I NEED to have a sword made. In case the zombie apocalypse comes doesn't seem to work on its own.

Perhaps you might want a Hawaiian paddle on your wall... I know a guy...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 3, 2017)

I have not tried to make a katana but it is on my bucket list of things I want to try.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 3, 2017)

I don't have a kiln big enough to heat treat a blade that long and I don't forge yet. I've never even really considered swords. IMO thats collegiate level with knife making being first grade on up. I don't feel I'm anywhere near that level. There is so much craftsmanship that goes into Japanese knife making that it deserves a level of reverence that dictates you takes the steps on order of progression. 
If someone takes you up on this I think we need build pics in hourly increments.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 3, 2017)

Look up Walter Sorels (sp?) on Youtube. He has the skills and has made many katanas.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2017)

@Tclem said he could do it....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Oct 3, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> @Tclem said he could do it....


Yeah, well, he also said he could speak English.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2017)

SENC said:


> Yeah, well, he also said he could speak English.



Touche'

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 3, 2017)

Ndhsvandn bsgsbdmfk bagsgdbdkdi bahsndkdjdbd nsbsbb dndjdn

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Ndhsvandn bsgsbdmfk bagsgdbdkdi bahsndkdjdbd nsbsbb dndjdn



*Ndhsvandn bsgsbdmfk bagsgdbdkdi bahsndkdjdbd nsbsbb dndjdn - not found*
*Please try another search.*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 3, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> *Ndhsvandn bsgsbdmfk bagsgdbdkdi bahsndkdjdbd nsbsbb dndjdn - not found*
> *Please try another search.*


That's a secret language that Henry and I speak. He did live in Mississippi for a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 4, 2017)

Tclem said:


> That's a secret language that Henry and I speak. He did live in Mississippi for a while.




you would speak normal if you would just put your teeth in...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Oct 4, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> you would speak normal if you would just put your teeth in...


Good call, but remember it is not plural. Just "tooth".

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 4, 2017)

If Cody Killgore ever comes back I know he was planning on making a sword. Damn I miss the guys work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 4, 2017)

Sorry, like Scott, I'm not set up to make swords and do very little forging anymore but there are quite a few sword makers in the U.S. if you google them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 4, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> If Cody Killgore ever comes back I know he was planning on making a sword. Damn I miss the guys work.



I agree. I miss Cody. Kathie has one of his knifes and so do I. Her's gets used daily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

